# Mind Blowing Things That Can Be Found Underwater



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome article!

http://www.cracked.com/article_19557_the-5-most-mind-blowing-things-that-can-be-found-underwater.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would love to dive down and see that river. Amazing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was always amazed at the underwater structures and roads they have found. Those underwater rivers are crazy! I need to grow gills.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have seen some crazy things in my time: lava tubes, oceanic drop offs, wrecks, feeding stations, and the jellyfish lakes of Palau, but that river is just off the scale.


----------

